
Average age for first cell phone? Eight - vaksel
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/02/18/average-age-for-first-cell-phone-eight/
======
jacquesm
This is one of my pet peeves, and I know I'm showing my age because of it. I
can't even articulate _why_ it gets me so annoyed to see 9 year olds with
iphones. It's a cross somewhere between micro management, lack of necessity
and being downright spoiled.

The only children that I can see with a legitimate need for cell phones are
those with medical conditions, the rest should just go out and play without
being on a digital leash.

